# Bourbon Barrels?



## StreetGlide (Feb 10, 2020)

I came across some emptied bourbon barrels on Amazon. They are American oak, I would probably guess light toast or neutral. Is a used bourbon barrel ok to use to age wine?


----------



## StreetGlide (Feb 10, 2020)

StreetGlide said:


> I came across some emptied bourbon barrels on Amazon. They are American oak, I would probably guess light toast or neutral. Is a used bourbon barrel ok to use to age wine?



After reading a few posts I noticed that these barrels come from a company that others deal with. They are Am M Toast. I went ahead and ordered 2 of them


----------



## Rocky (Feb 10, 2020)

StreetGlide said:


> I came across some emptied bourbon barrels on Amazon. They are American oak, I would probably guess light toast or neutral. Is a used bourbon barrel ok to use to age wine?



We used to use them all the time when I made wine with my family in PA. We could get 53 gallon barrels from the Schenley Distillery near Freeport for $5 apiece and there was usually that much whiskey left in them. That gave our wine a little extra kick!


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 10, 2020)

If they were bourbon barrels, I would be very surprised if they were medium Toast. Usually bourbon barrels are talked of as being charred, which brings out more smokiness and almost burnt taste. I would be careful putting wine into them.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 10, 2020)

As I remember, Schenley Reserve was a "blended American Whiskey," whatever that means. It was not a bourbon which is usually made from corn and probably mostly from wheat or rye. As far as I recall, they were not toasted. I say this because, from time to time, we would convert one of these barrels to a "working barrel" (primary fermenter) by removing the head and I don't recall seeing evidence of toasting.


----------



## StreetGlide (Feb 10, 2020)

Unfortunately these barrels were listed as medium char and not med toast. I did cancel the order. Really disappointed as I was pretty happy to have had these coming.


----------



## 1d10t (Feb 10, 2020)

http://whiskyadvocate.com/charring-toasting-wood-flavor/


----------



## StreetGlide (Feb 12, 2020)

Was able to find 2 new 5 gal med toast not char wine barrels from The Barrel Mill and then are on their way.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 12, 2020)

Funny they don't list toasted on their website but I called and they do in fact toast. Was there an up charge for only getting 2 barrels, it's kind of deceiving. Also how much are they charging for shipping. The price they list is very good.


----------



## StreetGlide (Feb 12, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> Funny they don't list toasted on their website but I called and they do in fact toast. Was there an up charge for only getting 2 barrels, it's kind of deceiving. Also how much are they charging for shipping. The price they list is very good.



I paid $40 each for shipping to Pa. Got my email they went out yesterday and will be here Friday.


----------



## StreetGlide (Feb 15, 2020)

Barrels were delivered. No upcharge for only 2. Packaged perfect and I could not be happier. Plan on getting 2 more very soon


----------



## Johnd (Feb 15, 2020)

StreetGlide said:


> Barrels were delivered. No upcharge for only 2. Packaged perfect and I could not be happier. Plan on getting 2 more very soon



you know the old WMT saying...”Pics or it didn’t happen”. Let’s see some photos of those bad boys.


----------



## StreetGlide (Feb 15, 2020)

Johnd said:


> you know the old WMT saying...”Pics or it didn’t happen”. Let’s see some photos of those bad boys.







Not the greatest of pics but a pic of them and my wine making area. Big sink to the left I could not fit in...lol


----------



## Johnd (Feb 15, 2020)

StreetGlide said:


> View attachment 58763
> View attachment 58764
> 
> 
> Not the greatest of pics but a pic of them and my wine making area. Big sink to the left I could not fit in...lol



Very nice!! Barrels will make your winemaking jump up several notches, enjoy !!


----------



## StreetGlide (Feb 15, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Very nice!! Barrels will make your winemaking jump up several notches, enjoy !!



Thank you very much.


----------

